# Availability



## Bruce Kitchener (Oct 28, 2004)

Can you please advise me when you will publish the plan for the suitcase stand that you demonstrated last Sunday on the 1400 series show?
I have a copy of the programme, but it does not have any measurements or hardware info. Pse HELP. BK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brukitch

You should drop Bob & Rick a PM to get the info you want.

Use the link below

http://www.routerforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=2

----------------
BUT

Series 1400

The latest series from "the Router Workshop".

Plans for this series are not available,per. Bob & Rick
-------------

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I discussed this very point with Rick today. If you do not find a plan for download at Oak Park it is not available. Some of the projects were spur of the moment ideas jotted down on napkins and such. While all the jigs survived many of the plans were lost. While it is possible for them to re-create the plans and process them into E files there was insufficient interest in the past to justify the time spent. With our membership growing by leaps and bounds this may change. It is all directly related to the volumn of plans downloaded from Oak Park. It there is enough demand then the time will be spent to make them available.
As a side note, all VHS tapes of the show are sold out. Series 400 is still available on DVD, None of the other series are available at this time.


----------

